# We will miss you!



## awood (Mar 26, 2010)

Today was a very sad day for me and my family We had to put down our GSD ROX, today.He was our first baby,we picked him up the day we got back from our honeymoon.He just turned 10 this January.He was 98pounds and had problems with his hips.This past saturday he stopped using his back legs.We tryed Rymadyl but it didnt make any difference.The vet told us it was not going to get any better.So we had to make the decision to give him some peace.He was such a sweet boy and we will never forget him!!! I cant seem to stop crying.We miss you already sweet boy!!!!love your momma


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:hugs:I am so sorry to hear that!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your loss, so sad.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

aww, im sorry! Cody is my 1st puppy, and I know I'll be a complete wreck when he passes. Just remember all the good times you had together!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Very sorry... it's so hard to lose them. I still tear up when I think about my old boy that passed in January.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your Rox. It is difficult to let them go - but you did the right thing. They depend on us to take care of them and to do what is right when it is time. Someday, when you are ready, your heart will be open for another. Remember the joy and love he gave to you. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Ottomom (May 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Times like these are so hard. I know you are hurting now, but in time your memories of Rox will bring a smile to your face instead of a tear to your eye.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. May Rox rest in peace.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so so sorry for your loss. My Heidi is 8 and has HD and I so worry about the future.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss : (


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

RIP Rox. don't worry now, he is free of pain now and will be waiting for you in peace.


----------

